# Anyone with cam swap



## Jrich (Feb 7, 2009)

I just bought a 2005 GTO about 3 weeks ago and I love it. I have a question for anyone here who has experience with a big cam (over .600 lift) in the LS2
How much noise should I expect from the valvetrain? Thanks in advance 

Jason


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the LSx series of engines sound like sewing machines with a bigger cam. of course after you put on headers (which IMHO is a must with the cam) and an aftermarket exhaust who cares!  mine is a 228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa. you can hear it when i get to the front part of the car here


----------



## Jrich (Feb 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response my car sounds basically the same way. I just purchased my first GTO after some long searching and was just worried about the valvetrain noise. I wanted to hear from people who actually have this setup.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

Yep it will sound like a sewing machine. Mine his a really big cam in it gotta love it. Hopefully i'll get to drive her again in the next week or so.


----------

